# Impressions of the Oklahoma Joe Highland



## quinngarcia (May 5, 2017)

It's been a few weeks since I upgraded from the DynaGlo Vertical to the Highland. These are my thoughts of this little journey.  

Modifications: 
To even out heat distribution 
Convection Plate and Stack elbow.

   I bought the plate from Horizon (not cheap). There are ways to cheaply accomplish this. You can search for them through these forums. They range from fabricating yourself from sheet metal and drilling holes to just bolting cookie sheets and everything in between. The plate evened out a 50 plus degree range. This means one side is not significantly hotter and more stable temp for cooking. 
Sometimes I think it works too well. Raging fire and only 200 in cooking chamber. 
I question if the heat is even reaching or cooking my food. I'm still trying to get over the vertical which always ran hot. 


The Elbow.  I'm on the fence with this. Bought at Home Depot for $4. I cut a segment which allowed it to overlap with stack on inside. I then bolted together again. The reason I did this is was to even out temp from grill level to the top of cover. The stock themometers will give you quite a variance from grill level temp. This is an issue since you cannot rely on temperature provided by stock. The elbow lowered variance to about 20 degrees from top to bottom.  

To give accuracy in temperature 
Installed 3 additional thermometers and purchased digital dual bbq temp and food temp thermometer. (Amazon). 

  As mentioned the temp variance is annoying to say the least...unless you're one of those guys that can tell by putting your hand on the metal cover. More power to you, Burn ward guy. By installing grate or grill level thermometers you can at least approximate the temp on the food level. You're not interested in temp way above food. I installed two and noted they are usually about 10 degrees apart...hotter on Firebox side. Interestingly enough this shouldn't be absolute either as your true temperature. My digital probe place in center of grill reads 229 while grill level reads 210. So the temp in front isn't the same as middle or rear. I have to do some tests to see variance. I think the digital​ probe should be more reliable than the analog gauges because the analog probe only goes 2.5 inches give or take inside grill. I think the heat coming up from sides of plate can make temp hotter on sides than middle of grill. It would explain why the level thermometers are higher than digital probe in middle. But I'm still experimenting. So take it with a grain of salt. 

Smoke retention 
RTV food grade silicon and lava gaskets

You will find after construction and seasoning that it leaks. Bad. Therefore before you assemble please see some of the ways that others have spreryrad the RTV around Firebox prior to assembly. It requires two people or something to elevate Firebox during assembly. Seal areas where Firebox joins itself and the Cooking chamber. 

The gaskets were the easist to install. They're stickers. Cut length you need and place along inside of Firebox and chamber. Again Amazon. 

Moisture 
Foil water pan
I place it above plate on Firebox side. It keeps temp down I think. I will have to see how the temp is affected without one. Or should I put it above grill like I've seen elsewhere.  

In closing I think this smoker does a good enough job. I still have many questions. I will be making my own charcoal box to see if the temp is better manageable. I had a hard time keeping temp where I want it. I question when I add more charcoal vs wood especially when I need more degrees. Well that's My two bits. I hope I got something right but if not please comment. Id love any thoughts or corrections especially since I have a brisket to cook on Sunday. Thanks all.


----------



## hardcookin (May 6, 2017)

Nice write up! Myself I think the elbow messes with the airflow. But a lot of people us them.
Make sure you keep about 3-4" of airspace under your fire in the firebox so it can breathe.
The more you smoke...some of them air leaks will go away. Grease will cover the air leaks.
Enjoy your smoker!!


----------

